# Post your mysql/mariadb config file , ie my.cnf



## Alain De Vos (Oct 8, 2021)

On my PC with 8Gb memory,

```
[mariadb]
bind_address=127.0.0.1
innodb_file_per_table=1
#Log Settings
general_log=0
slow_query_log=0
log_output=FILE
log_basename=mariadb
#Zfs prevents corruption
innodb_doublewrite=0
#Zfs recordsize 16K
innodb_log_write_ahead_size=16384
#No partial pages on zfs due to previous settings
innodb_doublewrite=0
#No checksum
innodb_checksum_algorithm=none
#Only Needed for mechanical disks
innodb_flush_neighbors=0
#Only Needed for Linux
innodb_use_native_aio=0
#SSD
innodb_io_capacity=10000
innodb_io_capacity_max=20000
#Numbers
innodb_large_prefix=1
innodb_flush_log_at_timeout=3
innodb_write_io_threads=32
innodb_read_io_threads=64
max_connections=100
#ISAM
key_buffer_size=64K
#REDO LOG
innodb_log_file_size=128M
tmp_table_size=256M
max_heap_table_size=256M
join_buffer_size=256M
key_buffer_size=256M
#ARIA
aria_pagecache_buffer_size=256M
innodb_buffer_pool_size=512M
#OTHER
innodb_flush_method=fsync
innodb_file_format=Barracuda
character_set_server=utf8mb4
collation_server=utf8mb4_unicode_ci
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 8, 2021)

```
xxx@xxx:~$ cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf
# The MariaDB configuration file
#
# The MariaDB/MySQL tools read configuration files in the following order:
# 0. "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" symlinks to this file, reason why all the rest is read.
# 1. "/etc/mysql/mariadb.cnf" (this file) to set global defaults,
# 2. "/etc/mysql/conf.d/*.cnf" to set global options.
# 3. "/etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/*.cnf" to set MariaDB-only options.
# 4. "~/.my.cnf" to set user-specific options.
#
# If the same option is defined multiple times, the last one will apply.
#
# One can use all long options that the program supports.
# Run program with --help to get a list of available options and with
# --print-defaults to see which it would actually understand and use.
#
# If you are new to MariaDB, check out https://mariadb.com/kb/en/basic-mariadb-articles/
 
#
# This group is read both by the client and the server
# use it for options that affect everything
#
[client-server]
# Port or socket location where to connect
# port = 3306
socket = /run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
 
# Import all .cnf files from configuration directory
!includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
!includedir /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/
```

Ok, i cheated. This is the my.cnf from my Li*ux system


----------

